

Ask HN: In need of a 48'-53' truck this Friday - ajiang

It&#x27;s a long story, but our startup needs to get a large truck to deliver ~18 pallets of stuff from a warehouse in Napa to San Francisco.<p>Has anyone had experience with this and can offer guidance? Or has a truck?<p>Thank you!
======
kitcar
[http://uship.com/](http://uship.com/)

------
jesusmichael
FYI a 48'-53' truck is a Semi... and will require a class A license to
operate. So renting it is out of the question.

If you have a solid truckload 18 pallets is about a truckload... and the
driver doesn't have to load the trailer. You can call just about any trucking
company and negotiate a rate or check out iship.com.

If the pallets aren't ready for prime time, meaning they can't just be loaded
from a dock. You'll need a mover, or you could palletize the stuff and then
call a trucking company.

They usually charge by the mile, $10-$18 per mile is pretty reasonable, but
probably be more. You can get a flat fee off iship.com but not all drivers
there are professionals and carry the proper insurance.

Hope that helps..

~~~
ajiang
Awesome, thank you - that's really helpful

~~~
jesusmichael
oops... its uship.com...

